# briggs and Stratton 16 hp



## johnnyimp (May 8, 2008)

Ive got a craftsman 1000lt w/16 hp band s gas is flooding the cylinder got a carb rebuild kit have no clue how to proceed any help!!!!


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

before you tear it apart, tap the carb with the butt of a screw driver a few times. Probably just the float is stuck from sitting over winter without draining the bowl. If that doesnt work, then proceed to the rebuild. Very simple process I might add. Good Luck


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

also dont forget to change the oil most of the time that is where alot of the unused gas finds a home.


----------

